# عطور فرنسية بالعلبة الأصلية



## طالبة رضى ربي (3 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لدي عطور فرنسية بالطلب بكرتونتها وعلبتها الأصلية وليست تعبئة,وبالحجم الكبير, والدرزن ب1500 ريال والحبة ب 150 ريال , وهي تعتبر فرصة ممتازة لمن تحب أن تتاجر بها وأنتم أدرى بسعرها في السوق حيث أن سعرها لا يقل عن 200 ريال, وحياكم الله .​العطور المتوفرة :
سينما
بالغري روز
كورس
لايف
مس ديور
قوتشي فلور
قوتشي باي قوتشي بني والوردي
كوكو شانيل
جادور
بالغري
بربري لندن .. والجديد الجلد
اسكادا اس
اسكادا مون
اسكادا الفراشة
ايلي سلوران
ايفوريا
ون مليون
ديور ادكت
دلسي جبانا نسائي ورجالي
فرزاتشي الوردي
فرزاتشي الأسود الكرستالة
دنهل الأحمر
فهرن هايت الأحمر
 الدرزن منوع أو موحد


من صور العطور:

ايفوريا 
من كلفن كلاين





.................................................
قوتشي فلورا




,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

بولغري روز






...........................................
اورقنزا






فرزاتشي كرستال برت







...........................

استيلا شير





..............

كوكو شانيل







..................


ايلي سلوران







...........................


فهرنهايت رجالي







...............................

اسكادا الجديد نسائي





.......................

.............................

مس ديور






..........................


اسكادا اس






.....................


قوتشي باي قوتشي








.....................

قوتشي باي قوتشي الوردي






وحياكم الله ....


----------



## طالبة رضى ربي (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: عطور فرنسية بالعلبة الأصلية*

سبحااان الله ...........


----------



## مغناطيس (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: عطور فرنسية بالعلبة الأصلية*

طيب كيف اتواصل معك هذا رقمي 0551985207أم عبدالرحمن


----------



## طالبة رضى ربي (26 مارس 2010)

*رد: عطور فرنسية بالعلبة الأصلية*



مغناطيس قال:


> طيب كيف اتواصل معك هذا رقمي 0551985207أم عبدالرحمن



هلا فيك أختي .........

للتواصل رقم الجوال : 0506860089
الرجال بالمراسلة فقط ..

وحياااك الله ........


----------



## الفرعونية (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: عطور فرنسية بالعلبة الأصلية*

اذا سمحتى يا اختى حابة اتواصل معك ممكن


----------



## طالبة رضى ربي (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: عطور فرنسية بالعلبة الأصلية*

حياك الله أختي بأي وقت ...........


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¹ط·ظˆط± ظپط±ظ†ط³ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ظٹط©*

ر€ذرپرپ385.4BettCHAPMichMaryذ¯ذ؛ذ¸ذ¼roseرپذ»رƒذ¶رپر‚رƒذ´ذ؟ذ¾ذ´ذ؟ذ“ذر€ذ¼ذ›ذµذ²رˆذ´ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذœرƒرپرپPierMenzWendMorePres (198ذ“ذ¾ر‚رƒArnaSounDaviذ’ذµذ»ذ¾Chriذگر€ذ¸ذ½ر‚ذ¾ذ²ذJackDresStarذ”ذ¶ذ¸ذ½ذ´ذ½ذµذ¹SlicChooListRemoAlanKris ذگذ²ذµ-Iscaذ”رƒذ´ذ¸PensJasoGillرپذµر€ر‚ذ*ر‹ر‚ر…GeorDonaذ*ذکذڑذ¾Fausذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ‘ذذ؛رˆذ،ر‚ر€ذCharFastELEGذںذرپر‚ذ”ذ¸ر‚ر‡ ToscJohnذںذذ»ذ»ذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ¸ذںر€ذ¾ر…ذ”رƒذ¶ذ½Mariرپذµر€ر‚Robeذںذ¸ذ»رژCotoClicPeteRoxyذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾Nikiذ*رڈذ±ذ¾Bostذ¼ذ¾ذ»ذ½ذںذذ½ذ؛ ذڑذذ»ذ¸ذ؛ذر€ذ¼ذڑرƒذ؟ذµذ²ذ²ذ¾ذ´Mounذ±ذ¾ذ»رŒذ¾ذ±ذ¸ذ¶Shakذگر€ر‚ذ¸ر‚ذ¸رپذ½رپر€ذµذ´ذ؛ذ¾ذ½ذ؛Roseذ¤ذµذ´ذ¾ذ›ذµذ½ذ¸ZoneZoneZoneZoneChet ZoneSeikZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ،ر‚ذµذ؟ZoneZoneZoneASASذگر€ذ½ذ¾ZoneZoneZoneر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾SonyRoya PoweElecSamsRagoذ²ذ¾ذ»ر‡ذکذ»ذ»رژذ¨رƒذ؛ر‚HM07ZS-0ذ”ر€ذµذ²MWHoMistLaquPionPicaذ·ذ½ذر‡SectJazzذ،ذ‌80Flow ذ؟ذذ·ذ·ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµذ¾ذ±ر€ذSofTذ؛ذ¾ذ½رپWindMicrWindذ¼ذ¾ذ·ذBoscLighDelaBritذ؟ر€ذµذ´Macaذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*FranLukiذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ*رƒذ¼رڈ ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Peelذ¥ر€رƒرپ(194ذ½ذµذ±ذ»رƒذ½ذ¸ذ²ذ‍ر‚ذµر‡ذڑذذ·ذذ”ذ¼ذ¸ر‚ذڑذ¸ذر‡ذ’ذ¸ذ»رŒ1925russPurpLimiذ•ذ³ذ¾ر€ذ”ذذ²ر‹ذ،ذ؛ذ²ذ¾Richذڑذ¸ر€ذ¸ KarlMostذڑذذ¼ذ·ذںذ¾ذ»ذµLogiذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ذڑرƒذ»ذMichذ*ذµذ؟ذ؛ذںرƒرˆذ؛PublStifذ”ر€ذ¾ذ½ذڑذ¾ذ¶ذ¸ذ‘ذر€ذPricFionذںر€ذذ²ذڑذر€ذ؟ذںذرپذµ Archذ¨ر‚ذµذ¹ذ¢رƒر€ر‹ذ”ذ¶ذذ³ذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ½SonySonySonyرپر‚ذ¸ذ»ذںذµذ¹ذ¼ذ£ذ؟ر€ذذ¨ذ¸ذ»ذ¾ذڑذذ»ذ¸Undrذذ²ر‚ذ¾Firsذڑرƒذ·رŒذ*ر‹ذ¶ذ¾ذڑذذ±ذذ•ذ³ذ¾ر€ tuchkasذ—ذ¾ر€ذ¸Chan


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*( أبرز النصائح التي ينبه بها الأطباء للحد من انتشار فيرس كورونا 0562570996 العناية )*









أبرز النصائح التي ينبه بها الأطباء للحد من انتشار فيرس كورونا 0562570996 العناية 



النظافة الشخصية لابد منها من غسيل اليدين بالماء والصابون وضرورة امتلاك مستلزمات خاصة بكل فرد من منشفة وفرشاه أسنان وملابس ووسائل تجميل وتمشيط للشعر.
النظافة المنزلية التي تروي بها منزلك حتى لا يجف ويذبل ويصبح متمتع بأفضل صحة وشفاء وتزويد المنزل بالمطهرات والمعمقات والصابون الذي يكفيك أنت وأسرتك.
التزم المناديل الشخصية أو المبللة في جيبك للاستخدام في العطس والكحة أو لتطهير سطح ما أو مقبض الباب.
الحيوانات تعد إحدى ناقلات المرضى كالقطط والكلاب يرجى تقليل مرات التعرض والمقابلة لها والتزم لبس القفازات والكمامة.
ضرورة تقليل طلب أطعمة من الخارج وينصح بطهي الطعام بالمنزل بيد الأم بعد غسيل يديها بالماء والصابون جيدا وتضمن صحة الطعام وعدم وجود أي فيروسات كما تضمن سلامة وتطهير طاولة المطبخ.




شركة تنظيف شقق ومنازل فى عجمان 0562570996 العناية 


يوجد الكثير من الشركات التي تعمل في مجال النظافة، ولكن مع شركة تنظيف بعجمان يمكنك المعاونة مع هذه الشركة لأنها تعتبر من الشركات الرائدة وأكبر شركة تنظيف فى عجمان يمكن لأي عميل التعامل معها، غير أن هذه شركة نظافة فى عجمان تستخدم الألات ومعدات حديثة يمكن من خلالها إتمام عملية التنظيف بمهارة، ولديها عمالة فائقة يقومون بإنجاز وإتمام عملية التنظيف في وقت قصير، فمع شركة تنظيف شقق عجمان يمكن لأي عميل الحصول على تنظيف شقته وجعلها نظيفة تماماً وخالية من أي أتربة أو غبار، فهذه الشركة متخصصة في تنظيف الكثير من المجالات، فيمكن أن تقوم شركة تنظيف فلل عجمان بالحصول على تنظيف جميع طوابق الفلة في وقت قصير.
أهم المهام التي تقوم بها شركة تنظيف منازل عجمان 
تعتبر شركات تنظيف المنازل فى عجمان من أكبر وأرخص الشركات التي توجد في مدينة عجمان، كما لديها العديد من المهام التي لا يمكن أن تقوم بها أي شركة أخرى، 

فمن أهم المهام التي تقوم بها شركات تنظيف فى عجمان ما يلي:-


• تقوم شركة تنظيف موكيت بالبخار فى عجمان بجذب العملاء بطريقة ماهرة عن طريق أنها أرخص شركة تنظيف كنب بالبخار فى عجمان تعمل في مجال التنظيف، وتقوم بعمل عروض رائعة للعملاء الذين يتعاملون معها بإستمرار، فتقوم بعمل خصومات تصل إلى خصم نصف المبلغ الإجمالي، لذا يسعي الكثير من العملاء للتعامل معها من أجل مهارتها في إداء التنظيف عموماً.

• تستخدم شركات تنظيف المبانى فى عجمان أنظف أنواع المساحيق المستخدمة في تنظيف الموكيت والسجاد والكنب والإنتريهات، حيث تعمل هذه المساحيق على إزالة البقع العالقة بهم وإزالة الأتربة والغبار أيضاً.

• يوجد في هذه ال شركة تنظيف سجاد بالبخار فى عجمان  أحدث المعدات والأجهزة التي تعاون شركة تنظيف خزانات فى عجمان  وشركة جلى رخام فى عجمان في مجال التنظيف بسرعة فائقة، فهذه الأجهزة تهاون العمال في إنجاز المهام بسرعة تامة.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xUEzsrW-PQ





تنظيف فلل وشقق ىالفجيرة والعين 0562570996 العناية 


أرخص وأفضل وأكبر شركة تنظيف فى بالفجيرة ، فتمتلك العديد من المقومات الرائعة التي تميزها عن غيرها من الشركات، حيث أن التنظيف يعتبر من الأمور الشاقة للغاية للمرأة خاصة إذا كانت المرأة تعمل فيكون ليس لديها وقت فارغ لتتم عملية التنظيف، حيث أن شركة تنظيف بالبخار بالفجيرة و شركات تنظيف المبانى فى بالفجيرة و شركات تنظيف المنازل بالفجيرة وشركة تنظيف شقق بالفجيرة تمتلك عمالة مدربة على مستوى عالي من الجودة ولديهم خبرة تتعدي الخمس سنوات في مجال التنظيف، فالمرأة تكتشف البقع من بقايا المشروبات والطعام فلابد على أي مرأة أكتشافها لهذه البقع أن تقوم بالأتصال على الفور على شركة تنظيف فلل فى بالفجيرة، حتى تعمل شركات تنظيف المنازل فى بالفجيرة على تنظيف جميع الغرف والمطابخ والحمامات التي توجد في البيوت. و شركة تنظيف كنب بالبخار بالفجيرة و شركة تنظيف سجاد بالبخار بالفجيرة و شركة تنظيف ستائر بالبخار بالفجيرة و شركة تنظيف موكيت بالفجيرة وكذلك شركة تنظيف خزانات فى الفحيرة شركة عزل خزانات فى الفجيرة وتنظيف خزانات بالفجيرة وشركة تلميع وجلى رخام فى الفجيرة و تلميع وجلى رخام فى الفجيرة و شركة جلى رخام بالفجيرة




ماذا تقدم شركة تنظيف بالعين ا0562570996 العناية لعملائها

تقدم شركة تنظيف شقق فى العين و شركة تنظيف فى العين و شركة تنظيف بالعين العديد من الخدمات والمميزات لعملائها حيث تعتبر من أفضل الشركات التي تعمل في مجال التنظيف، فتستخدم شركات تنظيف المبانى فى العين العديد من المساحيق التي تعمل على إزالة البقع نهائياً.

حيث تستخدم شركات تنظيف المنازل فى العين و شركة تنظيف منازل فى العين مساحيق خاصة لأزالة بقايا الطعام من المطابخ وخاصة السيراميك فالمطبخ لابد من تنظيفه جيداً وعدم أهماله حتى لا تتراكم الدهون والشحوم، كما أن المطبخ لابد من تعقيمه وترتيبه بأستمرار حتى لا يراكم الحشرات الزاحفة والطائرة وتعمل على تلوث الطعام وإصابة الإنسان بالأمراض.
كما أن شركة تنظيف فلل فى العين تعمل على خصم خدمة التنظيف لجميع العملاء، حيث أن شركة تنظيف خزانات فى العين تمتلك مهارة فائقة في مجال خدماتشركة تلميع وجلى رخام فى العين وتمتلك شركة تنظيف كنب بالبخار بالعين أفضل المعدات والألات التي تستخدم في مجال التنظيف بالبخار ، لذا لابد من التعامل مع شركة تنظيف سجاد بالبخار بالعين لأنها أكبر شركة تنظيف بالبخار بالعين تمتلك خبرة وجودة في الوطن العربي كمام تقدم منها شركة تنظيف ستائر بالبخار بالعين وايضا  شركة تنظيف موكيت بالبخار بالعين . 






تابعونا

http://servicesksa.com​​​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*( أهم النصائح لتنظيف الكنب بالشارقة مع 0507305565 العناية كلين )*



 أهم النصائح لتنظيف الكنب بالشارقة مع 0507305565 العناية كلين 







تتعرّض أطقم الكنب في المنزل إلى الاتساخ وتكوُّن البقع عليها من مصادر مختلفة، كما أنّها عُرضة لتراكم الغبار على اختلاف أشكالها، ونوعية قماشها، واستعمالاتها، كما أنّ إهمال تنظيف الكنب من الغبار والأوساخ بشكل دوري قد يؤدّي إلى تراكمها، وبالتالي صعوبة تنظيفها فيما بعد، فتنظيف البقع فور حدوثها يجعل الأمر أكثر سهولة، والجدير بالذكر أنّّه حتى لو لم يستطع المرء رؤية الأوساخ؛ إلّا أنّها موجودة فعلياً وإن كانت ذرات من الغبار، كما يجدر القول بأنّ تنظيف الكنب بشكل خاطئ قد يؤدّي إلى تلف في نسيجه، أو تغير في لون القماش المصنوع منه، سنتطرق في هذه المقال إلى بعض الحلول المنزلية وبعض الإرشادات والنصائح التي يمكن تطبيقها لتنظيف البقع عن الكنب والتي ليست بتلك الصعوبة المتوقعة.



تنظيف كنب بالشارقة و شركة تنظيف كنب بالبخار بالشارقة و شركة تنظيف خزانات الشارقة و شركة صيانة خزانات الشارقة  و شركة تعقيم خزانات الشارقة و شركة تنظيف فلل الشارقة و شركة تنظيف قصور الشارقة و شركة تنظيف حدائق الشارقة و شركة تنظيف مسابح الشارقة

لتنظيف البقع عن الأقمشة المنجّدة يُمكن مزج ربع كوبٍ من الخلِّ مع ثلاثة أرباع الكوب من الماء الدافئ، وملعقة كبيرة من سائل تنظيف الصحون، ثمّ وضع المزيج في زجاجة رذاذ، ورشّه على المنطقة المتسخة، وفركه بواسطة قطعة من القماش الناعم حتى تزول البقعة، ثمّ تبليل قطعة ثانية من القماش بالماء، وفركها في المنطقة ذاتها لإزالة الصابون، ثمّ تجفيفها بالمنشفة.[١]أمّا فيما يتعلّق بالأقمشة التي دخلت المواد الصناعيّة في تنجيدها، فيُمكن تنظيف البقع فيها عن طريق مزج نصف كوب من الخل مع كوب من الماء الدافئ، ونصف ملعقة كبيرة من سائل تنظيف الصحون، وتطبيق ذات الخطوات المذكورة في الفقرة أعلاه للتنظيف.



شركة تنظيف بالشارقة و شركة تنظيف شقق بالشارقة و خادمات بالساعة في الشارقة و عاملات نظافة بالساعة فى الشارقة و خادمة بالساعة الشارقة و شركات تلميع وجلى الرخام فى الشارقة و تلميع وجلي رخام بالشارقة
شركات مكافحة فئران فى الشارقة و شركة مكافحة القوارض بالشارقة و شركة مكافحة صراصير فى الشارقة و شركة مكافحة حشرات بالشارقة

لإزالة البقع عن الكنب المغطّى بالأقمشة الجلديّة، يُمكن مزج نصف كوب من زيت الزيتون مع ربع كوب من الخلّ، ووضع المزيج في زجاجة رذاذ، ثمّ رشّه على المنطقة المتّسخة من الأريكة، وفركه بلطف بواسطة قطعة من القماش الناعم، واستخدام منشفةٍ لامتصاص الماء الزائد المتبقّي على سطح الكنب.[١]وهناك طريقة أخرى لتنظيف الكنب المصنوع من الجلد باتّباع ما يلي:[٢] مسح الغبار عن الكنب الجلد بالاستعانة بقطعة قماش جافّة؛ لإزالة الأوساخ. تنظيف جلد الكنب باستخدام قطعة قماش رطبة قليلاً، ومُضاف إليها كمية قليلة جداً من الصابون السائل، أو الصابون العادي. تجنب الإفراط في ترطيب جلد الكنب. تلميع جلد الكنب باستخدام قطعة قماش جافّة فقط دون الحاجة لغسله.



شركة تنظيف كنب فى ام القيوين و شركة تنظيف مجالس فى ام القيوين و شركات تنظيف الكنب بام القيوين و عمالة نسائية بالساعة فى الشارقة و عمالة نسائية شهرية بالشارقة و عمالة نسائية مؤقتة الشارقة و شغلات بالساعة بالشارقة و شركات تنظيف السجاد الشارقة و شركات تنظيف الموكيت الشارقة و شركات تنظيف السجاد بالبخار الشارقة و شركات تنظيف الموكيت بالبخار الشارقة











للمزيد من الخدمات 

ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ط§ظٹط© 0507305565 - ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¹ط© ظˆطھظ†ط¸ظٹظپ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆطھظ†ط¸ظٹظپ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¨ط¹ط¬ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆظپظ„ظ„ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظˆظٹظ†

​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*( أفضل شركة لنقل ورفع الاثاث بالونش مع 01118144088 الهلال )*



 أفضل شركة لنقل ورفع الاثاث بالونش مع 01118144088 الهلال 






كثيرا منا بل جميعا يعى اهمية ونش لرفع الاثاث فى عملية النقل فهو يلعب دور أساسى لا غني عنه أو يمكن ان يحل محله العمال سواء فى خطوة انزال الاثاث او رفعه لان الاعتماد علي العمال

فى هذه الخطوة يتسبب فى خسائر فادحة وذلك يرجع أولا لضيق سلالم العمارات والمداخل والابواب الصغيرة التي تساعد فى عملية نقل الاثاث



شركات نقل ورفع الاثاث بالونش و شركة نقل اثاث بالشيخ زايد و شركة نقل الاثاث بالقاهرة و شركات نقل الاثاث




كذلك العمال مهما كانت قوتهم الجسمانية لا يمكنهم تحمل ثقل قطع الاثاث وخاصة القطع الكبيرة لرفعها او انزالها من والى الادوار العالية وبالفعل اثبتت عدة دراسات ان فى كل مرة تم فيها رفع او انزال الاثاث بالطرق التقليدية القديمة يفقد فيها الاثاث حوالى نصف عمره وتقدم شركة الهلال افضل خدمات لرفع الاثاث



شركة نقل موبيليا و شركات نقل الاثاث بالرحاب و شركات نقل الاثاث بالجيزة و شركات نقل الاثاث بأكتوبر و شركات نقل اثاث بمدينة نصر









للمزيد من الخدمات 

ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ„ط§ظ„ ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ظپط´ - ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط±ط© 01118144088

​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*( أفضل شركة لصيانة الخزانات بالرياض 0531485822 بيت العز )*



 أفضل شركة لصيانة الخزانات بالرياض 0531485822 بيت العز 





تُعتبر خزّاناتِ المياهِ من الأساسيّاتِ التي توجد في أي منزل، وتُستخدمُ للأغراضِ المنزليّةِ من طبخٍ وشُربٍ وغسيلٍ واستحمامٍ وغيرها، وتُستخدمُ أيضاً للأغراضِ التّجاريّةِ المُختلفةِ، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ تلك الخزّاناتِ ومع مرورِ الوقتِ تتراكم عليها الرّواسبٍ والطّحالبِ والقشورِ، وتُصبحُ غير قابلةٍ للاستخدامِ، وتحتاج للتّعقيمِ والتّنقية لكي ترجع بأفضل حالٍ.

شركة صيانة خزانات بالرياض و شركة صيانة واصلاح الخزانات فى الرياض و ترولي نولن انترناشونال لمكافحة الحشرات بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لجلي وتلميع الرخام بالرياض و شركة تنظيف فى الرياض و شركات جلي وتلميع الرخام فى الرياض و شركة لحام خزانات الفيبر جلاس بالرياض و شركة لحام خزانات مياه فى بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لعزل الخزانات بالرياض و شركات صيانة خزانات فى الرياض



يجبُ تنظيفِ خزّاناتِ الماء لكي تُستخدم بصورةٍ آمنةٍ، وهنالك العديدِ من الطُّرقِ المُستخدمةِ في التّنظيف ونذكر منها ما يأتي:[٣] تنظيفِ وتعقيمِ الخزّانِ مرّةٍ واحدة على الأقلِ كُلّ عامٍ؛ لإزالةِ الطّحالبِ والبكتيريا التي قد توجد بالخزّاناتِ. إفراغِ الخزّانِ من الماءِ قبل تنظيفه. فركِ الجُدرانِ الدّاخليّةِ السّهلةِ التّنظيفِ بقطعةِ قماشٍ نظيفةٍ وإزالةِ الأوساخِ منه، وبعد ذلك شطفِ الخزّانِ. خلطِ ملعقةٍ كبيرةٍ من محلولِ المُبيِّضِ لكُلِ جالونٍ من الماءِ المنزليّ، والانتباه إلى الأضرار التي قد تحدث من الكلور بداخل المُبيِّض، وفركِ الجُدرانِ الدّاخلية بهذا الخليطِ بقطعةِ قماشٍ نظيفةٍ وجافّةٍ، وتركه لمُدّةِ ساعتينِ وبعد انقضاءِ الوقتِ يجبُ غسلِ الخزّانِ جيّداً بالمياهِ النّظيفةِ، وبعد ذلك القيامُ بملئهِ بمياهِ الشُّربِ، ووجب التّنويه إلى ضرورةِ حصرِ المياهِ النّاجمةِ من الخليطِ لئلا يحدث الضّرر منها.

شركات عزل خزانات فى الرياض و مغاسل الجبر لتنظيف الخزانات بالرياض و شركات تعقيم خزانات بالرياض و شركات تنظيف الخزانات بالرياض و مغاسل الجبر لتنظيف الفلل بالرياض و شركات تنظيف قصور الرياض و شركات تنظيف الفلل بالرياض و شركة بن طالب لتنظيف المسابح بالرياض و شركات لتنظيف المسابح بالرياض و مغاسل الجبر لتنظيف المساجد بالرياض 



فركِ الخزّانِ من الدّاخلِ باستخدامِ فُرشاةِ الشّعرِ الخشنةِ أو قطعةِ إسفنجٍ نظيفةٍ وجافّةٍ، والتّحريكِ أُفقيّاً من جانبٍ إلى اَخر مع الضّغطِ على الفُرشاةِ أو قطعةِ الإسفنجِ، أو استخدامِ فُرشاةِ ذو مقبضٍ طويلٍ للوصول إلى قاعِ الخزّانِ بأمانٍ والتّحريكِ لأعلى وأسفل عموديّاً. تجنُّبِ استخدامِ الفُرشاةِ ذو الشُّعيراتِ الفولاذيّةِ أو الإسفنجِ المصنوعِ من الفولاذِ لئلا يُخذش البلاستيك. استخدامِ الغسّالةِ الكهربائيّةِ لتنظيفِ الخزّانِ، ويُمكن استخدامها بمُفردها أو مع تنظيفِ الجُزءِ الدّاخليّ للخزّانِ، وذلك حسب مدى صعوبةِ إزالةِ الرّواسبِ والمُخلّفاتِ، ويتمّ استخدامِ الغسّالةِ عن طريقِ ملئ الغسّالةِ بالماءِ أو بمحلولِ التّنظيفِ، ووضعها عند المسافةِ التي تعملُ بشكلِ أفضلٍ لإزالةِ الرّواسبِ والأوساخِ، وأن تصطدم المياهِ بالجِدارِ الدّاخلي للخزّانِ، ومع الحرصِ على ارتداءِ نظّاراتِ السّلامة واتِّباعِ جميع لوائحِ السّلامةِ الأخرى عند استخدامها.



شركات تنظيف مساجد بالرياض و مغاسل الجبر لتنظيف الشقق بالرياض و شركات تنظيف الشقق فى الرياض و شركات تنظيف البيوت بالرياض و مغاسل الجبر لتنظيف السجاد بالرياض
شركات تنظيف السجاد بالرياض و شركة تنظيف سجاد بالبخار فى الرياض و مغاسل الجبر لتنظيف الموكيت بالرياض و شركة تنظيف موكيت بالرياض و شركة تنظيف موكيت بالبخار فى الرياض







للمزيد من الخدمات 

https://beit-alezz.com/wp-admin/index.php

​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*( أفضل شركة لتركيب الباركية بالشارقة 0507172540 الجوهرة الملكية )*



 أفضل شركة لتركيب الباركية بالشارقة 0507172540 الجوهرة الملكية 








تعتبر الأرضيات الخشبية أو الباركيه من أفخم وأحدث الديكورات التي توضع في المنازل، والمكاتب، والمطاعم في الوقت الحالي؛ حيث تضفي على المكان الذي توضع فيه مسحة من الأناقة والجمال، كما أنها تقلل من الرطوبة، والبرودة، كما أنها سهلة التنظيف، وتعتبر آمنة للأطفال.

تركيب باركية الشارقة  و فنى تركيب باركية الشارقة و بناء حمامات سباحة الشارقة و شركات صيانة عامة فى الشارقة و تركيب نجارة الشارقة و تركيب سيراميك الشارقة و ترميم حمامات سباحة الشارقة و بناء ملاحق الشارقة
تركيب رخام فى الشارقة و تركيب ارضيات وحوائط 3 دي فى الشارقة

يتم تركيب الباركيه بالطرق التالية:تنظيف الأرض من الأوساخ، والرمال، والأتربة. تغطية الأرضية بطبقة من البطانة التي توضع بشكلٍ مخصص أسفل أرضيات الباركيه التي تُثبت باستخدام المسامير. رص قطع الباركيه، مع مراعاة ترك مسافة تصل إلى عشرة سنتيمترات بين الجدران والباركيه، وذلك لجعل عملية الرص أكثر انتظاماً، ومنع التحام الباركيه بالجدار. وضع اللوح الثاني لاستكمال الخط الأول، وذلك عن طريق الضغط عليه برفق حتى يُسمع صوت تكة تُوضح أنّه جوانب اللوح الأول تعشقت مع جوانب اللوح الثاني. إكمال الخطوة السابقة حتى يتم الانتهاء من الخط، لكن في بعض الأحيان لا يحتاج آخر جزء لوضع اللوح كاملاً، لذلك يُمكن تحديده بقلم رصاص من الخلف، وقصه بالطريقة المخصصة، أو باستخدام منشار، ثم رصه على الأرضية بحيث يكون الجانب الذي قُصَّ إلى جهة الجدار. تثبيت الخط الثاني بنفس الطريقة التي ثُبِّت فيها الخط الأول، مع النقر بمطرقة على حواف كل لوح من الباركيه للتأكد من التعشيق.



تركيب باركية فى عجمان و بناء ملاحق فى عجمان و تركيب جيبسون بورد فى عجمان و تركيب فلوريسينج فى عجمان و تركيب انترلوك فى عجمان و تركيب كربستون فى الشارقة و تركيب انترلوك فى الشارقة و تركيب طابووق فى الشارقة و تركيب ورق جدران فى الشارقة و تركيب ورق حائط الشارقة و توريد وتركيب سيراميك للحمامات فى الشارقة

للحفاظ على الباركية ينصح المختصون بما يلي:تكنيسه يومياً باستخدام مكنسة ذات شعيرات ناعمة. مسحه بممسحة قطنية. تجنب تعريضه للحرارة وأشعة الشمس. منع ترك الماء على الأرضية لفترة زمنية طويلة. تجنب تحريك الأثاث الثقيل عليه، لمنع خدشه. وضع سجادة صغيرة تحت الأثاث الثقيل، لتجنب ترك آثار على أرضية الباركيه. تطهير أرضيات الباركيه بشكلٍ منتظم، لمنع تراكم البكتيريا والجراثيم عليها.



توريد وتركيب سيراميك للمطابخ فى الشارقة و شركات صبغ فى الشارقة و شركات دهان بالشارقة و صباغ بالشارقة و دهان بالشارقة و صباغ رخيص بالشارقة و دهان رخيص بالشارقة و اعمال صبغ بالشارقة و صيانة منازل وفلل فى الشارقة و عامل بلاستر فى الشارقة و اعمال بلاستر بالشارقة و كهربائى منازل فى الشارقة و كهربائى فلل في الشارقة و كهربائي منازل وفلل بالشارقة و فني كهرباء بالشارقة واعمال الكهرباء فى الشارقة و شركات مقاولات عامة فى الشارقة و شركات صيانة عامة فى الشارقة













للمزيد من الخدمات 

ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظ‡ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© 0507172540 - ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ظˆطµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ†طھط±ظ„ظˆظƒ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط*ظ…ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط³ط¨ط§ط*ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ظ…ظ„ط§ط*ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظˆط³ط¨ط§ظƒط© ظˆطھط±ظ…ظٹظ…ط§طھ ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ طµط¨ط؛ ظˆط¯ظ‡ط§ظ†ط§طھ ط¨ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ

​


----------

